# Ruby is my little gem!



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I have found Cecil his perfect mate!!
Here is Ruby, a Recessive Red (ash-red underneath) gorgeous APT.








Ruby is so tame it is amazing, she loves to be held and shows no sign of flying off when you approach and pick her up. She is a gorgeous colour, plus if I breed her with Cecil I should get spread-ash pigeons, just what I was looking for.
She was another gift I received today from another breeder in the area.
Pigeon people are so nice  
I think Ruby will be the last addition for me for a while unless I start to get some littlens


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

WOW, Ruby IS a gem and a real beauty! I'm so happy for you! Isn't is such a pleasure when the pigeon is so tame and trusting  I have two like that as well and they are a real treasure to keep. Good luck with your 4 birds now and best wishes for some real nice babies


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow Alaska! You sure do have a brown beauty there. They will have some adorable "LITTLENS!"


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, she is gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, Alaska, _gorgeous_ is the word for Ruby. I checked out your website and all of yours pijies are gorgeous/handsome little devils! Cecil & Ruby's babies
should be stunnung......well, maybe I'm getting ahead of myself here  .
How are they taking to each other? What color(s) do you think their young
ones could be  ?

fp


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thankyou all for your replies, it has taken a while going around to apt breeders in my area to find Ruby, she is specifically what I was looking for to breed with Cecil!
I have Cecil and Ruby in one side, and Ash and Penny in the other, and everyone is getting on just great. I have even heard the odd cooing happening, and go out to find Cecil or Ash showing of to their new girlyfriends.
The importance of getting Ruby was to have a huge gene pool to work from in the future for breeding. In just these two pigeons I now have Spread, Recessive Red, Baldhead, Ash-Red & Wildtype (blue), mixing all of these possible combinations I can end up with Selfblacks, SelfAsh-Red, plus breed some littlens together to get more Recessive Reds, occasionally some may show badging from the baldhead like Cecil, plus who knows what else Ruby is hiding under that Red Overcoat of hers 
I have just built a Genetics page on my site that goes into details on the genetic possibilities of these two birds. If you would like to find out more take a look and it will explain it all.

Oh, BTW, an Ash-Red Spread Bird is what I am ultimately looking to breed, if you look at my pigeon Ash, and notice his tail feather cover, then imagine that all over his body, this is the colour pigeon an Ash-Red Spread is, but it obviously will have the body shape of the APT's, it's like having a coffee cream coloured pigeon


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

She is stunning, a true beauty! I can't wait to see their "littlens"  Best of luck with her, Cecil is one lucky devil!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK, so I looked, and I was following what you were saying, when my mind decided to go on a field trip. Where did you learn all the genetics?
fp


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

If you would like to learn about the genetics go to my links page and then to the genetics section, 'Pigeon Genetics by Frank Mosca' is a great one to start, most of what I know comes from sites like this, plus actually talking with the people involved. Just read through each section and you'll soon pick up the lingo. If you need any help let me know, I am by no means an expert, but I know enough to make things happen 

Edited for typos (I type too quick for my keyboard...lol)


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She's adorable. I have a powerful weakness for red pigeons.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ruby is such a pretty girl 

Just been looking at your other pics. Cecil is just wonderful - and the two very different eyes! 

You sure have some beautiful birds there.

John


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the comments 
Both Cecil and Ruby are very special to me,
Cecil has the bulleye (thats the darkbrown eye) because of the white badging on his head, you find alot of white pigeons can have bulleyes, but it is not as common to have the white badging and therefore have two different coloured eyes.

As for Ruby, we are not the only ones who are partial to red pigeons...over the past week Cecil has begun to find her quite adorable aswell  

I believe they have mated up as a pair, everytime I go out to see them they are within a few inches of each other, and I hear the occasional cooing from the yard, as Cecil tries to impress Ruby.

Here is a picture I got of them the other morning, original they where both laying down beside each other, but when I first went out I disturbed Cecil, so he stood up.
http://www.woftamplace.com/cecil/cecil&ruby.jpg

I have a few similar shots to this, and I will be updating my site in the next few days to show their progress


----------

